# Savory Beignets



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I cooked up some gator meat beignets tonite. Here is the recipe and a pic. Gooood Stuff!

Alligator Beignets

1 egg beaten
1 lb chopped cooked gator meat(I cooked mine just before mixing)
4 green onions chopped
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1.5 tsp melted butter
1/3 cup flour

After cooking gator meat mix all the above in a bowl until combined completely. Heat oil in a skillet deep enough to fry beignets. With a table spoon scoop up the mix and ease into hot oil one spoon full at a time. Skillet should hold four or five without them touching. Fry to a golden brown on both sides.

Dipping sauce

3/4 cup mayo
1/2 cup ketchup
1/4 tsp prepared horseradish

Blend the ingredients and add hot sauce to taste.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

that looks awesome. dont have alligator meat, but I guess you can make it with anything. thanks


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Phaedrus said:


> that looks awesome. dont have alligator meat, but I guess you can make it with anything. thanks


The original recipe was for crawfish but I sub'd the gator and it was really good. I think even shrimp would work in the recipe.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Pay, I never et gator. But I love crawdads. Wish we had them up here in the mounteens the size of what you got. Only ones we get are freshwater and either seine or put out a minnow trap for them. Takes a bucket full to make a meal but mighty tasty. We boil them in beer, if we gots any left after cotchin them. One little bitty bite is it. Almost bad as etin hickory nuts. A feller could starve to death befoe he got full. Still, a mighty fine snack.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

WD I like the crawdads to but so do the smallmouth have a hard time turning down good bait jest for a snack.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Wow, that looks great. Don't have any gators in Baltimore but I bet that would make some awesome catfish cakes. I gotta give it a try.


----------

